# Re-enlisting in Reserves????



## threelions (30 Mar 2004)

Im doing this in stages.  Fisrst im asking about on the boards, then im going to move onto the next step.  I left the Militia in november of 1999 to sort out my life.  Now that im all organized, i‘m very interested in re-enlisting.  OUt of curiosity would i have to go back through basic and Battle school?  Battle school in sunny wainwright was ok the first time, but i surely dont fancy doing it again.  Any info would be great.

Cheers,
      Paul


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Mar 2004)

How far up did you get (Cpl, MCpl, Sgt)?


----------



## threelions (30 Mar 2004)

Morning The_falcon,

I didnt get far at all, only a lowly private.

Cheers,
       Paul


----------



## Eowyn (30 Mar 2004)

There is a 5 year window.  If you get back into the Reserves within that, then you should get back your qualifications.  After that, you may not.


----------



## shaunlin41 (1 Apr 2004)

Not only that they will have to do a VFS- verification of former service.  This can take quite some time as your file is in the archives, then "if" they find it they must check your qualifications.  It took me 2 years and don‘t be surprised if you must re do everything.


----------



## Hound (27 Jul 2004)

Anyone with the latest info on rules for re-enlisting in the reserves? Served 87-91 with 2 trade quals with a Sigs unit.

I would go back in if I did not have to do basic all over again etc...

Of course much refresher training is needed, goes without saying.

Cheers,

Hound


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (27 Jul 2004)

Almost positive you would have to do Basic again, but dont quote me on that though.
call CFRC and amd ask!


----------



## Sundborg (27 Jul 2004)

With the reg force, if you are out over 5 years, you have to do BMQ again.  Since you were in reserves and over 10 years ago, then I'm almost certain you would have to do it again.


----------



## Hound (27 Jul 2004)

I though I might get a definitive answer here. :'(

Anyway I can't afford time off to do  basic and learn how to shine shoes and press uniforms again. Shit I was a corporal with 2 trade quals youd think theyd fast track my ass past Basic and do a refresher on the trades. It wasn't that long ago!.  Or at least do some testing to see where I ly with the proficiency thing.
I would expect some remedial marching and parade work but I still remember 99% of it.

I hope this is not the case redoing basic as I will not re-enter because of that one issue.

Spose I should call the local sigs unit and inquire.

Hound


----------



## NavyGrunt (27 Jul 2004)

You'll be doing basic over again. Positive. 5 years out and you have to redo basic. Thems the rules.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 Jul 2004)

My wife got into the reserves in 96 without redoing Basic.  She got out in 90 after four years in the regs.


----------



## NavyGrunt (27 Jul 2004)

Must have changed since then. My buddy is in the process if joining the reserves after 5 years out and he has to redo basic. He was reg force infantry and he's going reserve infantry.


----------



## NavyGrunt (27 Jul 2004)

Hound said:
			
		

> I though I might get a definitive answer here. :'(



HA definitive answers in the military.....oh Im teraing up im laughing so hard...you're killing me.


----------



## Long in the tooth (27 Jul 2004)

Don't let your buddy re-join!  Haven't you heard the saying -

"Friends don't let friends re-sign!"


----------



## Hound (9 Aug 2004)

Does this help me or not? It is not clear to me? ???

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/enrollment/index_e.aspx

Cheers,

Hound


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2004)

Try this:

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/CFmembers/past_CFmembers_e.aspx

It talks about various entry plans. Don't waste your time on this site with the "well, my buddy said" and "Here's what my friend who's dad was in told me" :

Get hold of the Recruiter and explain your situation, if you fit the criteria they're looking for, you _may_ bypass basic. They don't always stick "To The Rules" when you have something they want.


----------



## Hound (9 Aug 2004)

Cheers Reece  

I will let you know when I find out.

Hound


----------



## vyrago (8 Nov 2006)

Hi all.  perhaps i'll just dive in and try to explain my re-enlistment situation.

1992 I joined the P Res Infantry.  Completed QL2/3.  I was fairly active member of my unit for 5 years.  In 1997, I was going through some personal/family related issues (nothing illegal) and failed to meet regular parade nights.  I was told by someone in my Orderly Room that I was placed on Suplementary Reserve, which I was ok with.  I was in the process of deciding if I should stay or muster out when some months later I was informed by a friend in the unit that I had been release 5(f) due to NES.  I panicked and called the orderly room immediatly to see what could be done to make ammends in any way.  I eventually spoke with an officer who told me that if I turned in my kit immediatly and faxed him copies of the forms proving I did so, he would 'help' me with my release.  I raced down and turned in ALL my kit in good order and promptly faxed him the needed documents.  I waited a week and he didnt call.  when I contacted him he wanted nothing to do with me and said something to the effect of "you turned in your kit, we owe you nothing.".  I went further and spoke with the Ombudsman, but there was little that could be done.  naturally, he asked why I cared so much and I explained that I did not want to close the door completely on the military.

Since those times I have changed my life in many ways.  I completed my first University degree in 2000 and applied to the P Res in 2001.  The trade that I wanted wasnt open for DEO (Int O).  So I asked for armored officer, although they didnt say so I think my prior release affected thier decision to turn me down BUT instead offer me an NCM position in armour.  This didnt really interest me enough at the time, so I politely declined.  Since then, i have added a 2nd Univerity degree to my resume and have also learned that INT is now accepting recruits, only NCMs.  I have reapplied for INT OP, with the intention of going officer later.  im just wondering how good my chances are of being accepted given my prior release.  (which I did everything to fix, although the CFRC doesnt really know that).

my second degree is in Security and Defense Studies and I have learned to speak both Russian and Mandarin.  I feel I would be a great asset as an int operator.

sorry for being so long-winded, but I just thought i'd gain some perspective.

thanks in advance


----------



## gunner0213rcha (19 Jul 2007)

I got out after 8 years service in 93. Miss the army and am thinking of re-enlisting to an eng. unit. I enjoy being in the field mostly.  I was arty but there are no arty units in my area. Anyone done this type of thing or am I off my rocker. No prob for me physically (i hope).....

email
enjoyliferelax@hotmail.com


----------



## RetiredRoyal (19 Jul 2007)

No, you're not nuts. The recruiting centers are getting lots of re-enrollee's..me being one of them. I'm 42, been through the process, just waiting the offer of employment.

good luck.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (19 Jul 2007)

nope you're not crazy. This is infact what my dad did. He left infantry in 90' did his univeristy, and rejoined as an officer in 97 or 98 I can't remember. Anyways He wishes that he had never left at all, but that university paid off way more in Res then it ever did in civi. I say go for it. I believe he also said that anyone looking for full time Res will most likely get it.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2007)

Of course you're crazy, aren't we all??    I got in in '86, out in '89, joined the Reserves in '90, out in '95 and back in the Reg Force in '96.  Still here and still enjoying it.


----------



## tree hugger (19 Jul 2007)

I can see it now... 1996
Recruiter:  So are you sure you want to get back in?
Moe: Sure, I'm sure!
Recruiter: So you're positive?
Moe: Yes Sir!
Recruiter:  So after 2 go's, you want back in?
Moe:  Yep!
Recruiter: *Pause*
Moe:  I think I do... :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jul 2007)

:rofl:

Actually, when I got the call to get back in the Regs in '96, my Sgt from the Reserves called the CFRC and asked them if they wanted him to reinstate me in the Reserves so it was just a "roll over".  I WAS still with the SRR at the time.


----------



## R. Wpg. Rif. (14 Aug 2007)

Well I was in Wpg Rifles from 80-95 and thinking about going back in?
I am established in my civi job, lot's of seniority, flexibility (and I know from the past, that is a must and probably the main reason I got out).
I do miss it, and kind of thinking about what basic will be like?

I think I can hack the grunts again, physically anyways (I hope)

_Damn, I was the section commander for the current RSM of the unit! _  

John


----------



## GUNS (14 Aug 2007)

R.Wpg.Rif., if you find youself thinking about the military while in you civvy job. Then you are in the wrong job. Suck it up and go for it.
If you are married and have a family, good idea to discuss your intentions with them, first.


----------



## R. Wpg. Rif. (14 Aug 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> R.Wpg.Rif., if you find youself thinking about the military while in you civvy job. Then you are in the wrong job. Suck it up and go for it.
> If you are married and have a family, good idea to discuss your intentions with them, first.



The sad and pathetic part is that you are correct.
I will go and pick up some info tomorrow.

Stay tuned

John


----------



## klee519 (15 Aug 2007)

i was in 96 and out 04, now decide to get back in and start basic all over again.


----------



## Rick Ruter (15 Aug 2007)

Unfortunately redoing basic sucks but when you think about it, it will give you more credibility vis-à-vis others because you will have shown you can still do it whereas guys like me who did it 20 years ago just ride the wave _*thinking*_ (read hoping) I could still do it. If you get a deployment in a theatre you will be happy to have had the ''refresher''.


----------



## Rick Ruter (15 Aug 2007)

vyrago said:
			
		

> ...I was in the process of deciding if I should stay or muster out when some months later I was informed by a friend in the unit that I had been release 5(f) due to NES.  I panicked and called the orderly room immediately to see what could be done to make amends in any way.  I eventually spoke with an officer who told me that if I turned in my kit immediately and faxed him copies of the forms proving I did so, he would 'help' me with my release.  I raced down and turned in ALL my kit in good order and promptly faxed him the needed documents.  I waited a week and he didnt call.  when I contacted him he wanted nothing to do with me and said something to the effect of "you turned in your kit, we owe you nothing."...



Virago,

The P Res throws 5(f) releases around like crazy when guys don't turn in their kit. I see someone at least once every other month trying to get back in with a 5(f) in his jacket. Unfortunately for applicants, we take these very seriously and if it is legit. we turn down the applicant. In your case, if you turned in your kit when told to, the recruiting staff (Military Career Counsellor or MCC) will evaluate the circumstances and potentially request a re-enrolment waiver. If you did return your kit, your release should have been changed from 5(F) back to 4(c). If they left it at 5(f), you must have p..off someone and really waited a long time to turn your kit in after multiple warnings from your unit to come in.

The mentality is changing slowly. We realise more now that people will join the CF for a while, then do something else then return for another little bit and so on. Research says that generation Y and the new one coming into the work force will change careers at least 7 times throughout their lives. We're not getting lifers anymore so we have to be more flexible with re-enrollees.


----------



## vyrago (15 Aug 2007)

I guess the real question is how am I going to fit into a unit with guys/girls that are 10 years younger than me?  I dont know what the army is like now, but to see a 30+ year old private/corporal was a little rare.  Plus, if I do basic again in garisson with the training det, how long will it take?


----------



## Rick Ruter (15 Aug 2007)

I've enrolled a few 40+ guys lately and told them to show the younglings how its done. You have an advantage. If you are able to do it at your age at least you've prooven it., whereas the younger kids don't know how fit they will be when they reach your age. Its all about the positive approach.


----------



## vyrago (15 Aug 2007)

The physical aspect doesnt scare me at all.  with the workout program im on, I feel more than prepared.  its just the 'fitting in' part, if you get my meaning.


----------



## GUNS (15 Aug 2007)

vyrago, you will fit in fine. You will just have to get used to being called, "Pops, Old Man, Father Time, etc."

I would sooner have a man with a few years under his belt. Than some kid who doesn't know what a belt is used for.


----------

